
How to implement a neural network: Part 1 - dil8
http://peterroelants.github.io/posts/neural_network_implementation_part01/
======
interdrift
I'm doing the Coursera machine learning course. You guys can try it too :
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning) . It's very
relevant to this topic. Good explanation is presented here too.

------
solomatov
AFAIU, it's a tutorial on old neural networks, not on deep learning.

~~~
yzh
What do you mean by old neural networks?

~~~
chestervonwinch
You know - the ones you had to start with a crank.

~~~
p1esk
You made my day :)

